
Nokia Plans to Start Making Netbooks - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/25/technology/companies/25nokia.html?_r=1&ref=technology
======
TweedHeads
"Its first netbook, the Nokia Booklet 3G, will use Microsoft’s Windows
software and Intel’s Atom processor"

There, doomed.

If you don't extend your arms to the open source community, don't expect us to
open our arms when you need us.

Fuck you Nokia.

~~~
newacc
I just can't wait for my browser to becomes my OS - it would be a game
changing scenario - it won't matter what is pre-installed, you'll be able to
switch your OS in a second ... it won't even matter what h/w you are using (PC
on intel, MAC on intel, Linux on whatever) ....

i wonder how much a h/w platform or pre-installed s/w would matter in one's
life when a browser is your new OS and almost all your apps are on the cloud
!!!

~~~
gloob
Who wrote the browser? The window manager? The compiler, assembler, and
linker? What about computer games? I don't see us doing Crysis in Javascript
any time soon.

The web is great for some things, but some things aren't everything.

~~~
cpach
I bet most computer users never play Crysis.

~~~
gloob
I bet most computer users have never used a bash shell. I still prefer the
world with it to a hypothetical one without it. Same goes for high end
computer games.

